# Montreal organized crime events- CSIS



## sean m (26 May 2010)

Hello,

Would anyone know if CSIS would be involved in attempting to help stifle the organized crime violence in the city?

Thank you

and again I am really sorry for past actions


----------



## 1feral1 (26 May 2010)

Dude, you just refuse to listen. Your more than obvious obsession with anything to do with YOUR favourite topic, really has be wondering if you're a nutter, but fear not, IMHO should you try and I say TRY to gain enterance in anything except the secret mall ninja intelligence police, you won't make it past the psych test, or the front door for that matter in any real agency.

Stop being the army.ca serial INT pest!

OWDU :deadhorse:


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

To add to OWDU's post, if you're going to ask a question, please add a link to whatever topic you are referring to!  Perhaps some opinion of yours would help, but then again, I've seen your posts, maybe not......     :


----------



## Alea (26 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone know if CSIS would be involved in attempting to help stifle the organized crime violence in the city?
> 
> ...



Sean,

So many people have told you to: breath, rest, read, use the search function... and so on. Don't you see that your way of insisting about this is not helping you? Whatever trade you're interested to join in the CF... Discretion is one of the quality that is important and you have a serious lack of this.

If you type CSIS in the search function, you'll have about 2 pages worth of reading concerning the subject.
I suggest you play safe from now on and just READ on the forum in order to have information.

Take care,
Alea


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2010)

sean m said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone know if CSIS would be involved in attempting to help stifle the organized crime violence in the city?
> 
> ...



Then quit repeating those actions.

Even if anyone knew the answer to your question, they wouldn't tell you. You really shouldn't have to think too hard about why.

You really have to stop this and let it go.

Enjoy yourself here, there's plenty to learn.

Try reading for awhile. I'm sure something else that could create a good discussion for you can be found with some effort.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

